# COMMENT CONSULTER LA MÉMOIRE CACHE



## G454 (19 Janvier 2011)

Je veux savoir comment consulter l'historique de navigation sur Safari même si l'historique à été effacé... J'ai trouvé par où vider la mémoire cache, mais je veux pas la vider, je veux la consulter, est-ce possible?

Merci!


----------



## MacSedik (19 Janvier 2011)

Salut  
trés bonne question, mais iOS n'est pas Mac OS, où on a accés aux fichiers préférences systèmes ou aux dossiers caches. à part le _Jailbreaker_ je ne sais pas comment on peut le faire...


----------

